# kein Netz nach etc-update

## frakel

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte über nacht ein 'emerge -u system' laufen, danach merkte der Rechner an, dass 32 config files upzudaten wären. Unvorsichtigerweise habe ich das etc-update angewiesen, alle configs auszutauschen, mit der fatalen Konsequenz, dass beispielsweise eine völlig falsche /etc/fstab usw. in meinem System war. Nach und nach habe ich die Dateien wiederhergestellt um das Ding wieder halbwegs lauffähig zu kriegen. Das Netz bekomme ich aber leider nicht mehr hin. Der Rechner fungiert als Bridge zwischen drei Arbeitsgruppen, alle drei (eth0-2) lassen sich bestens configurieren und sind alive. Verhext ist, dass ich niemand ausserhalb des Rechners erreichen kann, noch von aussen der Rechner auf ein ping antworten würde. 

Hat da irgendjemand schon mal etwas ähnliches erlebt, oder kann mich jemand auf die richtige Fährte bringen?

Für jeden Hinweis bin ich sehr dankbar,

Franz

----------

## kollega

hi

ich würde die wichtigen files die geupdatet werden sollen löschen, wie zb /etc/conf.d/._cfg000_net; /etc/._cfg_fstab... dann will etc-update auch nicht mehr updaten...

editier die dateien einfach neu und schau, dass vor einem etc-update diese besagte ._cfg_files nicht mehr da sind, dann bleiben sie dir auch erhalten

greetz tobi

----------

## pappy

Ich wuerde dir empfehlen, Dokus ueber Netzwerke und IP Addressen zu lesen, wenn deine drei Netzwerkkarten bridgen, haben sie entweder keine IP addresse(n) oder etwas stimmt nicht...

ifconfig -a output und dmesg output auf die Netzwerkkarten bezogen wuerde helfen, erreichbar bin ich per mail unter pappy@gentoo.org wenn ich hier fuer lange Zeit nicht antworte.

Viel Erfolg,

Alex (aus München)

----------

## frakel

Danke für die Hinweise! Für den Tipp von kollega ist es leider schon zu spät ...

Vielleicht kann aber jemand damit etwas anfangen:

Meine Ausgabe von ifconfig -a lautet:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:C9:9C:6B

          inet addr:10.17.46.50  Bcast:10.17.46.255  Mask:255.255.255.128

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:917 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:12491 (12.1 Kb)  TX bytes:38514 (37.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xcc00

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:C9:9C:6C

          inet addr:192.168.0.50  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xc800

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:76:54:14:4E

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:840 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:83931 (81.9 Kb)  TX bytes:1080 (1.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2d00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:585 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:585 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:50983 (49.7 Kb)  TX bytes:50983 (49.7 Kb)

```

...das war vor dem doofen emerge -u system && etc-update alles greifbar.

Mein output von dmesg ist:

```
Linux version 2.4.22 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.

4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 SMP Sun Feb 1 00:06:10 Local time zone must be set--s

ee zic m

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fba20

hm, page 000fb000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000fc000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32752 pages.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: INTEL    Product ID: I845G        APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

I/O APIC #2 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode: Flat.       Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2600.128 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5190.45 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1032360k/1048512k available (2104k kernel code, 15764k reserved, 732k da

ta, 132k init, 131008k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.82 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

WARNING: No sibling found for CPU 0.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-3, 2-10, 2-11, 2-12, 2-20, 2-22 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 21.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    89

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2600.1185 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0089 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2000089, slice: 1000044

CPU0<T0:2000080,T1:1000032,D:4,S:1000044,C:2000089>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb81, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P1) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P2) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I29,P3) -> 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P0) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P1) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I31,P1) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B2,I2,P0) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B2,I3,P0) -> 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B2,I13,P0) -> 21

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI IS

APNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: Detected an Intel(R) 845G, but could not find the secondary device. Ass

uming a non-integrated video card.

agpgart: Detected Intel(R) 845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: SAMSUNG SP1203N, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0439c20, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CD-RW CR52, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 234493056 sectors (120060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=14596/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 >

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.32 time 00:07:54 Feb  1 2004

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe400, IRQ 16

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe800, IRQ 19

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xec00, IRQ 18

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,5)) ...

for (ide0(3,5))

ide0(3,5): journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 733, last_flush

ed_trans_id 11556

ide0(3,5): journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 733, trans_id 11557

ide0(3,5): journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 26

ide0(3,5):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding Swap: 1004052k swap-space (priority -1)

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.19  July-12-2003  Written by Donald Becker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth0: VIA VT6105 Rhine-III at 0xcc00, 00:50:fc:c9:9c:6b, IRQ 18.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

eth1: VIA VT6105 Rhine-III at 0xc800, 00:50:fc:c9:9c:6c, IRQ 19.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth2: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xf8952d00, 00:0c:76:54:14:4e, IRQ 21

eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,6)) ...

for (ide0(3,6))

ide0(3,6): journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 6483, last_flus

hed_trans_id 6798

ide0(3,6): journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 6483, trans_id 6799

ide0(3,6): journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 78

ide0(3,6):Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

eth2: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 40a1.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

```

Danke!

----------

## frakel

noch eine kleine Anmerkung:

beim Boorvorgang ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Startprozess von cupsd nun aussergewöhnlich lange dauert, dass ich vorerst schon mal einen hang befürchtete. Aber letztendlich starten alle Dienste ordnungsgemäß .... und dennoch ist die Kiste im Netzwerk isoliert, argh

----------

## Tadashi

Ein einfaches korrigieren der /etc/conf.d/net reicht, hatte gestern auch das Problem.

----------

## frakel

wie meinste das, Tadashi?

Ich habe die ursprünglich conf.d/net aus dem RCS - repository original wiederherstellen können. das is nix Aufregendes (iface_eth0-2, gateway .. und fertig)? Danke

----------

